# Feeling Abused by Tesla Customer Service - would like advice



## Steviesmom (4 mo ago)

I got my Tesla back 2014. The warrenty is over and I stopped paying the 3g a year as I never used it after that. Then the navigation went out in my vehicle. The music also became spotty. I called Tesla, they did hard re-boots, sent new updates, etc. - nothing worked. I had stalled on bringing it in as I have an auto immune disease and my doctor told me to avoid ride shares with covid spiking off and on. I finally took it in and waited at the service center for seven hours. They said they could work on it for 240 dollars I believe it was or charge me for the upgrade ( 1700 dollars). I said work on it. I got in my car and the navigation worked. Yay. Next day the navigation stopped working as did the music. Then three days later after not driving the car ( I fell and injured my foot) the front fan started making crazy under the hood - sounds like I had never heard before. Then the main console screen looked like jelly was behind it. Upset I took the car back in and told them something must have happened. They agreed that messing with the navigation most likely caused the gel to act up behind the screen and while I could leave it looking like that I googled it and apparently this gel or glue can start to seep out and get in the car. So I paid 1300 dollars to fix the screen that Tesla admitted to me was a part defect over time and for the fan problem that Im convinced happened during the time the car was with them. I had no navigation so I brought the car back. They claimed they fixed it. It worked when I drove it home and then stopped working again as did the music. I was now out time going back and forth and a lot of money. And still no navigation. Over the years I have had some issues with water coming into the car. I live in LA and it hardly rains but I decided it was time to get it checked. There was a stain on either side of the fabric near the window about the size of the palm of my hand. I took the car in and they did a water test to diagnose and I told them to please fix my navigation as this is the third time Im begging them to do this. I use an uber both ways and come back in and my car is not ready. They had told me to come in and now its not ready. Then I ask why there was water coming in and they told me the drains had been assembled incorrectly. I said then Im not paying to have it fixed. Fine. Then I said is my navigation working to which the manager told me no and that I would need to upgrade to the 1700 upgrade to get navigation on my car. What !?!?!?!? I was furious and upset. I explained that if my navigation had no chance of ever getting fixed why am I told its fixed and coming back and forth in an uber with my covid medical concerns. The "manager" told me I had been " recommended " to get an upgrade. I told him there is a huge difference between getting a recommendation and being told your navigation won't ever work unless you pay us 1700. I told him that if that is in fact true that nobody ever told me this and didn't take my concerns into consideration. I was never told upgrading was my only option. Then as I explained Im not supposed to be in and out of Ubers due to my medical condition the manager said " you have your mask on its fine". I said are you my doctor ? he was condescending and even laughed at me. It was awful. THEN WHEN I THOUGHT IT COULD NOT GET WORSE ... as Im driving home shook and upset I look at the fabric lining in my car and its COMPLETELY water stained and damaged from their water test. 1000 worse than how I brought it in !!!!!! I send a message to the Tesla contact and he says to send a photo fo the water stains BEFORE I Brought it in . Why would I think I had to take photos of that ? so now Im lying about it ? I said just ask your water tester what they do too ensure the car fabric headliner doesn't get soaked with water and the answer will clearly be nothing. Now they aren't answering me back. . NO navigation. Water stains that were not there before. Horrible attitudes and zero common courtesy or respect. I asked to speak to a manager and apparently he was one. I am horrified by this. And I don't know how to reach anyone higher up. 
What would you do? Thank you. Sorry this is a lot to read.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm sorry you've had such bad experiences. But, IMHO, Tesla is NOT in the Customer Service business. In my experience talking to someone "higher up" (assuming you can get one of them to answer the phone or email) wont get anything done. Might get better service at a different SC, might get worse. No way to know.

Sad.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

That does sound really bad, although I will say I have similar types over the decades with various other Luxury OEM.. Customer service is hard to get right, keep somewhat economical and make consistent across a company - national or globally.

What IS different in this case is that you/we have a totally unique escalation path that does not exist for really any other OEM let alone any other company. If you can create a reasonable and logical complaint - which it sounds like you have SOME elements of, then using that path might just get you the remedy that you seem to seek. Nothing more, but just getting things fixed is all one should expect.


----------



## sced06 (3 mo ago)

I've asked to speak with higher ups before and they never respond


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

sced06 said:


> I've asked to speak with higher ups before and they never respond


There is really only ONE “higher up”


----------

